# Ax100u reliability?



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey all -

I just purchased a REFURB Panasonic AX100U. I actually bought the refurb because it was 900 bucks, which i thought was a screaming deal for this projector and still had the 90 day warranty. I did extensive research on this projector, and as you may or may not know, it reviewed exceptionally well.

So basically right after i hit the "commit to buy" button, i actually starting reading pages of reviews of people saying that it had major reliability problems. EEK!

It's a shame, BUT - i figured at this point that maybe i am actually better off with a refurb? This makes me think that whatever issues the projector DID have, were obviously found, fixed and released again. You'd almost think a refurb for this projector might be better than buying a new one? Hard to say for sure, but you'd think after this projector being out for so long, the issues would have been well documented enough and resolved in the refurbished ones.

I dunno - maybe my logic is over optimistic, but i just wanted to run this by some people with some knowledge in these projectors - i'm just looking for SOME reassurance other than my own optimism. THANKS!

Dale


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This is how I generally view refurbished products. If refurbished by the manufacturer, they should be in top shape and any previous issues resolved. I would feel good about the purchase... :T


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Phew.. glad you have the same outlook - i typically stray away from refurb stuff, but my views all of a sudden changed when it helped my cause...:whew:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

The plan is to run the crrrrrrap out of it for the first month or so - i'd like any issues that were to come about to happen within the 90 day warranty. I'd rather spend the money on a new lamp down the road than to have to fix the thing.

This is probably just like purchasing a car. Get one new and your chances you've bought one of the defective ones are slim, but are real. Get one of the good ones and you're in for years of hassle free ownership.

Buy one used (or hopefully refurb) and you'll know the history of the car. If it's good, it's likely it will continue to be good.

I dunno....


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

I feel the same way as Sonnie. I would think that if something went back to the manufacture to be refurbished, it is likely to come back with more than a polish. I'm sure you will be fine.

Now, with that said. Open boxed items that are not being sold as refurbished are a completely differnt ball game. Don't do it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Gotcha.. yeah open box items scare me - and often times the price benefit isn't nearly worth it - at least from my experience, which is very limited.

Thanks for the reassurance though!


----------

